# cystoscopy for bladder tumor surveillance



## ms123 (Feb 26, 2010)

If a patient comes in only for history of bladder tumors, no mention of malignancy, and nothing shows up on cystoscopy, what ICD-9 code would you give?  V13.09, history of bladder condition is normally what I give for history of bladder tumors. This is not an acceptable supporting diagnosis for this procedure. Any suggestions?


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 26, 2010)

What about V71.1 (observation for suspected malignant neoplasm)?  I know there is no mention of malignancy, however, the beginning of this section states to use this category of codes when "persons without a diagnosis are suspected of having an abnormal condition, without signs or symptoms, which requires study, but after examination and observation, is found not to exist."  

Hope this helps.  Out of curiosity, which CPT code did you select?


----------

